# Big Problem with Oasis Settings



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I recently got a $50 Amazon gift card.  It was put into my Amazon account.  However this account is under my wifes ownership.  However when I looked at my account I didn't see my Oasis device.  I wanted to add this device to my account.  I went into a chat with I believe someone named Pradeep.  He said I had to delete my Oasis from my wifes account and then I could add it to my account. WRONG!!!  It doesn't work that way.  However, I was finally able to add my Oasis to my account.  However, when that happened I lost all my books and collections that I had on my Oasis.  I am unable to go into the cloud and download my old collections and books.  What a mess.  I am also unable to add my Oasis to my wifes account where it was originally.  If I could do that I may be able to resurrect my Oasis.  Also my gift card is in my account and I would like to transfer it into my wife's account.  Anyone have any suggestions of what to do.  I didn't have time today to contact customer support.

Any help would be appreciated.

John


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't help you with the gift card and I'm not sure what to tell you to do about the account issue.  My suggestion is to first read the Amazon help pages on accounts and so forth to get a good understanding of the ins and outs before you decide what you want to do.

It should be possible once your Oasis is no longer registered on your account to register to your wife's account, however you first need to make sure both Amazon and your Kindle know the registration has been removed.  Look in your Kindle's settings and see who it says it's registered to.  If it's no longer registered you should be able to register it to either account.

Something else you might want to look into is the family plan that lets you share some of the benefits of accounts with another family member.  I haven't dealt with this so I don't know the ins and outs of it but I kind of think that might be part of your answer.  It's something to look into.

When you buy a book while registered to your wife's account that's her book.  She might be able to loan it to you for 2 weeks if the book allows that.  Some do. Most don't.  I don't think there's any way to transfer a book to a different account because the publisher would see that as another sale and Amazon would have to pay them twice.  They may have some way to deal with that on a small scale but it probably will cost them money so I doubt if you can do that with many books.

I have 2 Audible accounts and only one is able to use features like syncing with my Kindle books.  A couple of times I wanted to use that feature with books on my older account and I've called them and they've done it but each time I was cautioned not to make this a habit.  My guess is that it cost them the price of the book to the publisher and the did it to be nice.

One more thing worth considering in all this is a 3rd Kindle.  That way you can have one to use for sharing books if that's something you might want to do.  I always have a spare kindle for loaning books to friends and neighbors and I find it very handy.

Another thing you might do is call Amazon's Kindle support and explain exactly what happened and ask them for a solution.  They might offer to simply fix it for you on their end because they're nice people.  Or they might not because they're ogres.  

Anyway Amazon has a way of being real helpful when they can be.  You just never know when they'll go that extra mile.

Barry


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Barry - Thanx for the reply.  I think that what I can do with the gift card is to create another gift card and send it to my wifes account. That would zero out my present gift card which is what I originally wanted to do.  That would solve one problem.  The other problem with putting my Oasis back on my wife's account probably needs help from Kindle support as their doesn't seem to be any easy way to return my Oasis with the original settings.

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jheydt said:


> I recently got a $50 Amazon gift card. It was put into my Amazon account. However this account is under my wifes ownership. However when I looked at my account I didn't see my Oasis device. I wanted to add this device to my account. I went into a chat with I believe someone named Pradeep. He said I had to delete my Oasis from my wifes account and then I could add it to my account. WRONG!!! It doesn't work that way. However, I was finally able to add my Oasis to my account. However, when that happened I lost all my books and collections that I had on my Oasis. I am unable to go into the cloud and download my old collections and books. What a mess. I am also unable to add my Oasis to my wifes account where it was originally. If I could do that I may be able to resurrect my Oasis. Also my gift card is in my account and I would like to transfer it into my wife's account. Anyone have any suggestions of what to do. I didn't have time today to contact customer support.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> John


So, what they told you was probably correct, but mis-communicated or misunderstood.

Any one kindle device can only be registered to only one account at a time. So if it was registered to your wife's account, and you want to register it to your account, you have to de-register it -- via the computer and/or the device -- and then re-register it to the other account. You will need a wireless connection for the process to complete.

And, yes, when you re-register it to a new account, you no longer have access to the books from the previous account. I think part of the process -- I think it happens when re-registering -- is that there is a check and any books on the device that are not registered to the same account as the device will be deleted.

So, what you experienced is exactly how it's designed to work. You should be able to reverse the process to put it back onto the first account and be able to again have access to those books, but you will probably need to re-load them onto the device if it was registered to something else for a period of time. De-registering and re-registering back to the same device without it being on any other in between doesn't cause that problem.

Barry's suggestion to look at the Family account thing is a good one -- though I've not used it either; my husband has a kindle, but it's on my account. You can still only have each device registered to just one account, but it will allow you to share books between the two accounts. Kindle Customer Service should be able to help you with that -- or check the help pages on line.

As to the gift card, it's on the account, now, that you applied it to. I don't think it can be moved. But if you were to contact Amazon customer service and explain that it was accidentally applied to the wrong account, they may be able to help you. You can buy a card on the one account and apply it to the other account, but that purchase will not, as far as I know, use up existing gift credit on the purchasing account. I'm pretty sure it'll be billed to the payment card on the account.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The family library is fairly new, but it works pretty well.
For years my husband kept his Kindle on my account because I had all of the books. After all, I got a Kindle 4-5 years before he did and at the time that was the only way he could get to my library.
With the family library option his Kindle is registered to his account and mine is registered to my account, but the books are shared between us.
Check out Amazon's instructions for setting it up. It was not terribly complicated but it did involve both of us making some changes at Anazon.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I finally got this all corrected.  I contacted Amazon kindle customer support and spoke with someone there who was able to move my Oasis to my wife's account.  Of course I didn't have any books on my Oasis but had access to our library so I was able to populate some books that I had originally so now I'm good to go.  My gift card is still on my Amazon account and I can use it to reorder ink for my color laser printer.
Thanx again for your suggestions.

John


----------

